# String length for a semi-recurve?



## oldfella1962 (Feb 18, 2014)

Okay, I got my 1968 Bear Cub 60" semi-recurve via Ebay today. The bow says 60" but not 60" _AMO_. So is it really 60" long? Did they measure differently in 1968 or is 60" the real length even though it doesn't say AMO? 
It has a string, but not the type I prefer. I'm going to order a Flemish twist. I measured the string already on it and it's 55" long. Okay....a longbow needs a string 3" shorter than the bow. A recurve needs a string 4" shorter. 
 So what is this 5" shorter thing? Is the string just too short for the bow? The brace height is 8" from the rear part of the shelf, 9" from the deepest (thinnest) part of the handle. 
 I'm thinking that the string is just too short. But being a semi-recurve should I get a 56" or a 57" string?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 18, 2014)

Before I ordered anything,  I'd poke around to attempt to find out the brace height range your Cub is normally shot.
One site I searched on, folks say 7 1/2" to 8" brace height, on semi and full cub recurves. I would imagine that being measured to the bottom of the locator.


----------



## RonsPlc (Feb 19, 2014)

I have a 62" Bear Alaskan semi-recurve, and have found that a 58" string is just right for it with a Brace height of 7 1/2" recommended.
If that helps.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for help everyone. The bow shoots great with the endless loop dacron 55" string it came with. So here's another thing I noticed.
The notches on the tips where the string loops around are very narrow. Of course, the loops on the string are very narrow too. So would a thicker Flemish string stay safely secured on the tips? If not, what can I do?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 19, 2014)

A picture or two, of your existing string on your bow tips, would go along way here.
That being said, I wouldn't think a 14 strand dacron, B-50 or B-55, string would be too large for your string grooves.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks - I ordered a B-50 Flemish and it should be here soon. Anyway, let me ask another question if I may:
this bow is a semi-recurve, so there is no "limb slap". Still, the bow seems a bit loud. Without silencers it has a strong "twang" and with silencers it still has a bark to it. 
I won't adjust the brace height until I get my new string in, so I guess I won't get too worried for now. It's very fast though! I scraped off the weathered leather grip and put satin finish polyurethane on it. It is a very well designed and engineered bow and loses no "zing" at twenty yards despite it's age. Accuracy is dead-on even though it's 58 inches. Now I know why people go bonkers over vintage bows and how so many deer were killed with them.


----------

